
Show HN: CircleUps – A Politeness Tool for Busy People - calvinclaus
https://circleups.com/
======
hhanesand
Why use autocomplete=off on the sign up password field? It prevents password
managers from autofilling a new password, and I can't be bothered to remember
another password.

~~~
calvinclaus
Thanks for the feedback! Will fix straight away :)

~~~
calvinclaus
fixed <3

------
HashHishBang
Perhaps I'm just absurdly cynical but getting a "Thank you" note for attending
a meeting doesn't sound like a positive. At best it's neutral/just more email
spam. At worst it feels condescending and/or childish.

"Thanks for doing your job!"

No thanks.

~~~
calvinclaus
So here's the deal: After any external meeting you get an email with thank-you
links for each participant. Clicking on any of the links opens up a
precomposed email that you can EDIT and APPEND TO before sending. And you
should!

Checkout Mindmaven's post on follow ups after meetings to learn more about why
it makes sense to send emails after meetings.
[http://mindmaven.com/blog/2011/05/12/how-to-write-a-great-
fo...](http://mindmaven.com/blog/2011/05/12/how-to-write-a-great-follow-up-
email-to-a-meeting/)

If you feel you're entitled to peoples' time because "it's their job", you're
wrong...

~~~
ken
I just thank people in person when the meeting is over. I don't see anything
in that article that explains why I need to send an email, too.

~~~
calvinclaus
Clearly I'm biased - no way I'll be able to convince you follow-ups are
awesome, given I'm trying to show off a tool making them easier :)

I suggest you talk to someone in a position where curating relationships is
key - founders, growth, agents - and see what they have to say about follow-up
emails!

I'd say the advantages are: Show gratitude, reduce the hurdle for the other
person to ask questions/reach out via email in the future, summarize the most
important points made, stay top of mind with the person...

------
dawhizkid
Interesting idea - the name is a confusing choice though - doesn't seem
representative of what the service actually is and there's already a well
known startup called CircleUp

~~~
calvinclaus
Thanks!

I take "circle up" to mean "check back in again".

------
neuling
Great idea and well executed! Do I need a Google account to use it?

~~~
calvinclaus
No you don't! We support Gmail, iCloud, Exchange, Office, Outlook calendars!

